
72%+ of 2017 CompSci Grads Don’t Have Jobs Lined Up? - kaustin2440
https://medium.com/@doorofclubs/collegegradjobs-e581bdc078d2
======
supernovaqq
This doesn't really surprise me. I'm a current Computer Science student and
most of my peers don't really impress me or strike me as people I would want
to hire at my company. Apart from being in Computer Science because they feel
it's a lucrative field, many of them do little to nothing to "stuff" their
resume. I'm finishing up my freshman year with good grades, getting my needed
honors credits, working in a student IT position, volunteering as an
ambassador for the CS program at my college and I still feel as if I could be
doing more. Most of the people I work alongside (including those further into
their CS path than I) do little to nothing apart from going to class while
getting passing grades and expect that a job will be handed to them at the
end. I can see these same people hitting a wall wondering why their specific
path didn't work out when they have little to nothing to show for their time
in college other than a degree in Computer Science.

